# Male Vs Female Can y'all tell me the personality differences?



## zephercan (May 4, 2011)

Looking for a puppy and was wondering weather I should get a male or female. Can anyone let me know what the differences are? (besides sex)
Thanks
C.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I love our dog to pieces, he's a great family pet and an all around good boy, but our next dog will probably be female just for the fact that the "red rocket" sometimes makes an appearance when he's really excited and it just grosses me out, LOL. Happy tail wagging would suffice for me, but apparently he thinks otherwise, hahah. It's not as bad since he's been neutered, but definitely still obvious at times and it's something I could do without. Nothing like having him poop and getting the full RR at the same time when it's rush hour...:redface:

But other than that, I don't know that his gender makes any difference on his personality or lifestyle. He's slightly more attached to me than my husband, but that's likely b/c I'm the one home all day with him.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Most differences are due to individual personality and not gender. However, there are a few generalizations. Males tend to be goofier, less serious. I've also noticed that female dogs tend to bond more closely with men, and male dogs with women, but of course a lot of that has to do with who does the training and caretaking. And, if you have another dog, it's usually easiest to get the opposite gender (provided everyone is spayed/neutered or you're fully prepared to completely separate them 2 months a year) to avoid many rivalry issues.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Most differences are due to individual personality and not gender. However, there are a few generalizations. Males tend to be goofier, less serious. I've also noticed that female dogs tend to bond more closely with men, and male dogs with women, but of course a lot of that has to do with who does the training and caretaking. And, if you have another dog, it's usually easiest to get the opposite gender (provided everyone is spayed/neutered or you're fully prepared to completely separate them 2 months a year) to avoid many rivalry issues.


I've wondered about the opposite sex bond myself. My parents' dogs really seem to prefer my dad over my mom and they're female. Same situation with our dog, but I just chalk it up to him knowing who feeds him, LOL.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Most differences are due to individual personality and not gender. However, there are a few generalizations. Males tend to be goofier, less serious. I've also noticed that female dogs tend to bond more closely with men, and male dogs with women, but of course a lot of that has to do with who does the training and caretaking. And, if you have another dog, it's usually easiest to get the opposite gender (provided everyone is spayed/neutered or you're fully prepared to completely separate them 2 months a year) to avoid many rivalry issues.


Interesting Willowy. Thats very true with my dogs and I didnt realize it was a gender thing. My females adore the ground Glenn walks on and my male is very goofy and super attached to me.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know, my females worship the ground I walk on lol esp my Izze, she could care less about OH lol. I mean she likes him & all, but she will always prefer me, the person who raised her. She also lived wih my folks with me for a while as a pup but she still bonded wih me. 

I have never gotten on with males, their immaturity & goofiness I can't deal with, I'm now saying females aren't that way as pups, but Jo is starting to act more like a dog & less like a puppy every day. With a male it takes over a yr usually to get them to start acting right, i just can't handle that. I'm too serious of a person for that i guess lol. There is a guy with a Chesapeake retrevier that guests at the ranch sometimes, his dog is 10 & still is super goofy... Sorry... Can't handle it lol.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

My female bonded more with my fiance than me, and my male dog is closer to me. I think I prefer male personalities. I also like bigger dogs and males tend to be larger than females of the same breed so I'd pick a male.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

My female Shih Tzu seems to be in love with my husband, even though I take care of her 90% of the time. She loves me too, but it seems a little different. My male Shih Tzu is my dog through and through. So I think there may be something with the opposite sex theory.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Out of our 2 females and 2 males only one male has bonded more with me than DH. The other 3 seem to prefer him . I love the goofiness of the males, but I find if you get a neurotic dog the males just seem to rev that up a notch compared to the females. I had only female dogs for the longest time and now that I have had both I don't see such a difference that it would make me say I'd never have a female or I'd never have a male, they both have something to bring to the table.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Plus, females are tougher then males, at least IME, Izze & the Chesapeake (ambely named Choppers) were walking with me (he was staying here while owner was out of town), I was going into the barn, the doors are partly closed to keep the dust out as much as we can, Choppers made to go 1st, but Izze muscled in, body slammed him out of the way & barged in first lol. The look on his face was priceless, he was like 'owwww! Whimper.' lmbo.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> I don't know, my females worship the ground I walk on lol esp my Izze, she could care less about OH lol. I mean she likes him & all, but she will always prefer me, the person who raised her. She also lived wih my folks with me for a while as a pup but she still bonded wih me.
> 
> I have never gotten on with males, their immaturity & goofiness I can't deal with, I'm now saying females aren't that way as pups, but Jo is starting to act more like a dog & less like a puppy every day. With a male it takes over a yr usually to get them to start acting right, i just can't handle that. I'm too serious of a person for that i guess lol. There is a guy with a Chesapeake retrevier that guests at the ranch sometimes, his dog is 10 & still is super goofy... Sorry... Can't handle it lol.


Hmm... I'm the opposite. I've always been attracted to people that are kind of silly and happy and dont take life too seriously. Guess thats why I get along with Remy, my male, so well  
Gracie, my female, on the other hand, is very serious. A turn-off for me, but Glenn is a serious person and I think he appreciates her maturity.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I have only have only had 1 male dog, the other 4 dogs I've had have been all females. Maybe I haven't been around enough male dogs, but I can't discriminate differences between the two genders to be honest. All the differences have been their personalities and not because of their gender. 

Like dogdragoness mentioned, my females have all been tougher than JC though. That's the only thing I can think of that all my females have had in common that differs from my male.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've had quite a few of each (8 males and 6 females). Overall I vastly prefer bitches. (and I'm a girl too so there goes the opposite sex thing lol) In _general_ my girls are more serious and more sneaky and alternatively more reactive. I find them easier to work with from a sports standpoint, easier to focus and less goofball all the time. My boys on the other hand are easier going, not out to take over the world and screw you over lol. I like the less straightforward manners of my girls. 

But there's a lot of individual differences too. You can't paint them all with the same brush but I like females most generally speaking. 

Part of it is breed too. Most pap people I talk to will tell you there is a difference in the two genders generally. Every pap breeder I know recommends males most the time as pets.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I find males sweeter. The girls are interested in what is in it for them. I'd say girl dogs are smarter, but I think the males are just smart in a different (and sometimes - to me - surprising ways). For comfort and hanging out, I adore my boys. For training, I adore my girls.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

ALL dogs that I have EVER had, prefer me 1000%. Just how the cards have "fallen" for me, but, after I got my little boy, my DH was a tad jealous, &, wanted to get a girl that would love him to bits (following along w/the boys prefer females/girls prefer males theory)...well, that theory got shot all to hell, &, now, I have 2 lodged inside of my rectum! LOL
I will say that my boy is silly as can be - he truly is a comedian at all times-he is Mr. PLAY-PLAY-PLAY. While, my girl also, is silly AT TIMES, but, most of the time though, she is Ms. Serious. I love 'em both to bits, &, while both have very different qualities, they are both severely loyal, &, are BOTH perfect in seperate ways. 

I say "toss a coin"!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

There are differences with some breeds, I have seen that rough collies don't have much differences in the temperaments of the genders. ACDs do, females are more business, I haven't seen any selfish behavior with any of he girls I have owned, but they are more homebody then males, who tend to be roamy, neutered or not. That's not to say we don't have fun lol, but with Izze there is always a purpose to everything she does, I tried to make her learn tricks but she wouldn't lol I guess that's the what's in it for me attitude, but she did learn agility easily, perhaps cuz its fun.


----------



## pitbullfriends (Oct 28, 2010)

Just like humans: Males are generally a bit bigger (but just generally not always), males are generally a bit more dominant (but just generally not always), males are generally more energetic (but just generally not always) that being said I have both a male and female dog and none of those are true for my dogs (except the bigger part my male dog is quite a bit bigger but my girl Kalypso was the runt of the litter and she is tiny for her breed). If you already have a dog it is usually best to get a dog from the opposite sex as the one you have too.


----------

